# Music for french horn and guitar



## mollstam (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello,
My sister plays the french horn and her husband plays the guitar. Their first wedding anniversary is coming up and I thought I would get them some music as a present, seeing as paper is the traditional gift. However I am having trouble finding music for french horn and guitar. Does anyone know of any such music?

I have found Dix Seguidaillas by Fernando Sor - does anyone know of this?

I also found Peruvian Sunset by Jeff Scott Ausfahl, and Rondo a la Haydn by Lee Aronson, but I'm not sure about these.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

if you want.... Ill compose a piece for free spific for the instruments... If you like it you can use it, if not dont... Im just throwing it out there...

If you would like me to.. Tell me how good are they? how long have they been playing?


----------

